# Yo! New Yorkers



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Preparing for the CSE at the Regency in NYC. Any experience, comments about these restaurants near the hotel?

*Chaine Des Rotisseurs*
565 Park Ave

*Brown's*
33 E 61st St

*Cinema Café*
45 E 60th St

*Brio*
137 E 61st St

*Lx*
45 E 60th St

*Le Veau D'Or*
129 E 60th St

*Serafina Fabulous Grill*
29 E 61st St

*Iammo Bello*
39 E 60th St

*Il Valletto Due Mila*
133 E 61st St

*Bistro 60*
37 E 60th St

*Viand*
673 Madison Ave

*Olio*
788 Lexington Ave

*Le Bistrot de Maxim's*
680 Madison Ave.

*Persephone*
115 E 60th St

*Gino*
780 Lexington Ave

*Mme. Romaine de Lyon*
132 E 61st St

*Chelsea Café*
660 Madison Ave

*Fred's at Barneys*
660 Madison Ave

*Davidburke & Donatella*
133 E 61st St


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

Try Park Avenue Winter at 63rd and Park. Haven't eaten there but I hear good things.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Maxim's reopened? It's been a while.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

KenR said:


> Maxim's reopened? It's been a while.


 Where/what is Maxims's? Is it near the Regency?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

One of the restaurants you listed was Le Bistrot de Maxim's. It was at the corner of Madison and 61st but closed a number of years ago. I do not think it ever reopened. I have an online subscription to Zagat's if you need further info.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

KenR said:


> One of the restaurants you listed was Le Bistrot de Maxim's. It was at the corner of Madison and 61st but closed a number of years ago. I do not think it ever reopened. I have an online subscription to Zagat's if you need further info.


 I got the list using a NYC restaurant search guide so it could be out of date!


----------



## fp1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bistro60 is very good. I've eaten there a few times; excellent service. I've eaten there for both lunch and dinner. Better service during lunch from my experience.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Fred's at Barneys is quite good. However, I would call ahead for a reservation. It can be very crowded on weekends.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Aureole is also on 61st between Park and Madison. Ate there in December with the Mrs. It is one of the classiest in the City, but it is skewed towards quiet and romantic, as opposed to being for a group of hale-fellows-well-met.

There are a few other restaurants on Madison in the lower 60's. Nello is rather trendy and expensive but enjoyable. La Goulue (sic?) is a nice little bistro but I haven't eaten there in 10 years.


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

I've personally enjoyed Gino's - a good experience and great service. Highly recommended.


----------

